# Removing the sticky stuff



## Red Pumper (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum and have recently started using a pump. Does anyone have any advice on products to use to remove the sticky residue left behind when a cannula is removed? At the moment it takes days for it all to come off.
Also, does anyone use any kind of barrier spray / cream to stop any irritation? If so, what?

Thanks in advance, Keith.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi there Red,

I got my pump in December and also had this problem, out of interest which pump do you have??

I tried everything to remove the sticky patches, finally found a product in a normal chemist called Zoff, it comes in handy individually sealed packets, was about ?3 for 20 so not too bad.

Just be very careful of using it near to an inserted cannula, its pretty strong stuff...

Re the irritation problem, what exactly do you mean?

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## Tezzz (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll second that.

Zoff is brilliant stuff.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 25, 2010)

Power to the ZOFF!!!!!! x


----------



## Red Pumper (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for thr reply, I'll give Zoff a go.

I personally don't get any irritation, thankfully. But another patient who started on a pump at the same time as me suffers from some irritation from the adhesive so I thought I'd ask whilst I was posting my question.

I have the Accu-Chek Spirit pump and find it failry easy to use. If the makers of humalog would start to produce pre-filled cartridges, that would be a help as it's a bit of a pain having to fill cartridges from insulin vials but that's my only gripe so far.


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 25, 2010)

ZOFF it off! I love that stuff


----------



## bev (Feb 25, 2010)

Baby oil does the trick.Bev


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.

Got myself some ZOFF at the weekend - brilliant stuff!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 1, 2010)

it's the best, altho I also have an accu check combo and they have changed the cannulas recently, have just started wearing them, I now get no black marks when I remove one....!!! x


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 1, 2010)

As I'm new to using the pump, I've been using the different types of cannula that Accu-Chek provide.
I get the sticky residue from using the D-Link cannula but have have noticed that the tape they use for the Tenderlink is different and that doesn't leave any marks.
I've got a Flexlink in at the moment (first one I've used) so I'll see whether that leaves any marks when I change it tomorrow.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Mar 1, 2010)

I use Flex Link, and after typing that last message I just removed one of the new cannulas and it has left a black mark hahah, less than normal tho! let me know how you get on with yours


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 3, 2010)

Took the flexlink out and it has left a mark but nowhere near as bad as the d-link.
It doesn't matter now that I've got Zoff.


----------



## tracey w (Mar 3, 2010)

Red Pumper said:


> Thanks for thr reply, I'll give Zoff a go.
> 
> I personally don't get any irritation, thankfully. But another patient who started on a pump at the same time as me suffers from some irritation from the adhesive so I thought I'd ask whilst I was posting my question.
> 
> I have the Accu-Chek Spirit pump and find it failry easy to use. If the makers of humalog would start to produce pre-filled cartridges, that would be a help as it's a bit of a pain having to fill cartridges from insulin vials but that's my only gripe so far.



They are doing pre filled cartriges i have been told, but for us in the uk,nhs its a long way off im afraid!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 4, 2010)

As a barrier spray, you can use Cavilon and you can get is on prescription, 28 ml spray bottles.   It is a barrier but also gets the canula to stick better.

I also use Lift Plus to get the canula off and you can use that to get the sticky stuff off.

Get free samples here :

http://opus-healthcare.co.uk/liftplus.php

You can get at on script as well.


----------



## Red Pumper (Mar 4, 2010)

Received my samples from opus yesterday, some lift plus and barrier wipes along with some random samples that I don't think I'll be making use of.
I'll give lift plus a try. I also think that Zoff may be available on prescription.

I'll see which one I like best and which one I can get for nowt.


----------

